# Why's my IBS getting worse



## TimelordDougie (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi. Im 20 years old (if that helps). Ive had this THING for a few years. It definitely upped it's game last year when i started uni. I was only diagnosed with IBS months ago because I finally went to the docs. Before that IT was called a "jippy tummy". My symptoms would normally include bloating, feeling sick, constantly going to the loo (all stools are normal usually, perhaps too large). Its still the same but 100 times worse and can knock me for six some days. But now its got worse. It used to have a days attack then fade, but right now im on a week's straight. Usually I would not dare go to the toilet in public, but ive found myself running through the supermarket to get to the loo. This seems to happen frequently. As usual there is no warning. Sometimes I eat usual food and I instantly need to go. Im not having much stress and I haven't changed my diet, so im wondering why its reared its ugly head like this? Will it always be like this? My tablets arent working amd my stomachs constantly growling at me. Aaarrgghh I want a new stomach.


----------



## Kaizykat (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm going to guess that you're genetically a male, correct? If you are an owner of a vagina and uterus, then it could be related to hormones.

Do you have any idea what food may trigger it? Are you eating anything new? Try keeping a food journal with your symptoms. It may help pin down what may be causing a problem.

What kind of tablets are you taking? If it's Imodium, the body can become tolerant of it (sadly) and you will have to up your dosage. IBS can be a crapshoot, metaphorically and literally.

I think that the best thing would probably be to go back to the doctor's and describe your symptoms to them.


----------

